# Prolimatech Megahalems und Mega Shadow um bis zu 18 Prozent im Preis gesenkt [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. Februar 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Prolimatech Megahalems und Mega Shadow um bis zu 18 Prozent im Preis gesenkt [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Prolimatech Megahalems und Mega Shadow um bis zu 18 Prozent im Preis gesenkt [Anzeige]


----------



## derguru (17. Februar 2010)

hab mal ne frage,ist mit dem kühler die 4ghz möglich bei einem I7?


----------



## Naiuluj (17. Februar 2010)

derguru schrieb:


> hab mal ne frage,ist mit dem kühler die 4ghz möglich bei einem I7?


wenn du es mit einem diesen kühlern nicht schaffst, dann auch mit keiner anderen LUFTkühlung. aber das ist sowieso irritierend: wirsts sicher schaffen nur ob die temps dann so dolle sind, ist was anderes  außerdem kommts drauf an welcher i7..


----------



## DanSmithX (17. Februar 2010)

Hi leute,
Sag mal hat einer von euch vllt ne ahnung ob der Megahalem bei mir auf auf das EVGA 780i  board passt?
Ich hatte erst vor mir den Noctua NH-D14 zu holen aber der is leider auf grund des chipsatzkühlers nich kompatibel.
Auf der seite von Prolimatech steht keine vernünftige kompatibilitätsliste.
Wär saugeil wenn das jetz einer wüsste


----------



## herethic (17. Februar 2010)

Bleibt das Dauerhaft so oder ist das eine Aktion?


----------



## Dirksen (17. Februar 2010)

Der Megashadow "Apache" ist 5 € teurer geworden


----------



## HomeboyST (17. Februar 2010)

Also von 65 € auf 59,90 € finde ich jetzt nicht gerade "Deutlich" günstiger...


----------



## schlumpf666 (17. Februar 2010)

erstmal, mist... ich hab letzte woche erst gekauft.

@dansmithx: ich kann dir leider nicht sagen ob es beim 780i geht, aber bei meinem 680i stößt der megahalems auch an den chipsatzkühler. aber das ist nur ganz leicht und stört nicht weiter, man kann ihn ohne weitere probleme montieren.
wie weit das natürlich aufs 780i zutrifft weiß ich nicht...


----------



## VVeisserRabe (18. Februar 2010)

Du kannst ihn ja innerhalb von 14 tagen ohne angabe von gründen zurückgeben (solange du ihn noch nicht gemoddet hast)


----------



## DanSmithX (18. Februar 2010)

Joo danke für die antworten.
Also beim Noctua is es so das er auf das 680i passt aber wohl auf das 780i nicht.
Ich werd mal den Megahalem bestellen und gucken wie es so aussieht,
ansonsten wie wie VVeisserRabe schon sagt geb ich ihn einfach wieder zurück


----------



## Reigenspieler (20. Februar 2010)

Verdammt, ^^ jetzt hab ich mir vor ein paar tagen schon einen gekauft


----------



## Deadendstreet (20. Februar 2010)

derguru schrieb:


> hab mal ne frage,ist mit dem kühler die 4ghz möglich bei einem I7?



ist möglich habe Core I7 975 XE mit 4,2 GHZ und prolimatech megahalems mit 2x Enermax Cluster UCCL12  PWM in 1 Stunde prime geht Temp auf 80-85 Grad ist natürlich nicht im dauerzustand zu empfehlen


----------



## Gast1663794603 (21. Februar 2010)

die Preissenkung kommt perfekt für den zweitrechner. 
es kann nicht besser kommen


----------

